# help with a tin man costume?!?!



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Gray/silver turtle neck and tights/sweatpants. Or another type of gray/silver clothing
silver/gray painted garbage can or barrel for the body
metal funnel or a painted plastic one for the hat
Gray/silver makeup.










MsM


----------



## Hobgoblin (Sep 18, 2005)

You could also use the metal foil flex hose for arm/leg coverings, but that could cost you 30 bucks or so.


----------



## KSav4 (Oct 17, 2005)

Great...thanks a lot guys...good lookin costume MsMeeple!!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

wrap clothing in silver duct tape , spray paint a funnel silver to wear on head(elastic to hold it on) ,silver face make up


----------

